# Weird question



## 1zzak (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi all. Earlier today a pretty weird thought popped into my head for no reason and I just had to get an answer to it. 

When you have sex, does it effect your tai chi training in anyway? Thx in advance for any answer.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 18, 2009)

Well I wouldn't try it during 

Actual answer, and I can only answer for me, - no


----------



## 1zzak (Nov 19, 2009)

Haha no i wouldn't try it at same time ether Thank you for the answer


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 19, 2009)

It's probably not such a weird question as boxers make a big deal about not having sex for weeks before their fights and I've heard that in other sports coaches tell their teams not to partake either! I'm not sure whether it's to make them meaner through frustration or not lol, bit hard on wives and partners though!


----------



## ggg214 (Nov 22, 2009)

in some styles, it requires no sex during a certain period. for example, i have heard a kind of iron palm training, in the first 100 days(called establishment period), sex is not allowed.
but for taiji, i have never heard about this.


----------



## JDenver (Nov 24, 2009)

Similar for zhan zhuang, they say no sex for first 100 days.  Also, no sex for 3 hours before or after training as it interferes with the accumulation of 'jing', one of the three treasures.

I dunno though...you should also face East on certain days and certain seasons, etc, etc.  We aren't monks living in caves our whole lives, some of it is just unrealistic to keep up, IMO.


----------



## TKDHomeSchooler (Nov 24, 2009)

Just don't do it in the Dojo and you should be OK.  Like others have said, there are some disciplines that warn against it but I would think that is only applicable to preparing for competition.


----------

